# Pankhurst Factory, Exmouth



## KaraWilliams (Aug 5, 2012)

Not much information about this building or why it closed but its easy to access and a good explore, hope you enjoy. x


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 5, 2012)

What a waste of all those phones


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good explore, thanks for posting, hope you didn't drink the Ammonia !


----------



## vanlaere (Sep 11, 2012)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Sep 12, 2012)

what kind of factory was it? I remember the name Pankhurst from something.


----------



## krela (Sep 12, 2012)

LairdOfLochaber said:


> I remember the name Pankhurst from something.



Emily Pankhurst? Famous suffragete? Lol.


----------



## shane.c (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting loads of phones ,


----------

